# Budwings - When To Mate?



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 10, 2018)

I have four sub females (Parasphedale affinis) and one precious adult male (I had two, but one died mysteriously after being adult for a week   ) Two of the females have swollen wingbuds and will be molting any day now. I was wondering, when will my females be mature enough to mate? I know that my male is mature, but I want to take advantage of him while I have him and mate my two females as soon as possible. Does anyone have experience with mating budwings? Can I have some pointers on making sure that i don't lose my one precious male? Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

So one of the girls molted to adult last night! How long should I wait to mate them? 2 weeks? My male is already over two weeks old, so I want to mate with him while I can!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

I've heard 2-3 weeks is best @MantisGirl13.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> I've heard 2-3 weeks is best @MantisGirl13.


Thank you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

I am trying to mate them today. The female is two weeks mature. I'm hoping that I don't lose my male!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok, so the male attempted to mount three times, and each time the female struck at him and they tumbled to the floor in a writhing mass. I was able to separate them without harming either one. Now the male just flies away anytime he comes close to the female. What should I do?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## minomantis (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't have experience with bud wings, but I had very similar situation with my leaf mantis pair. After a very unsuccessful first attempt, I fed the female real good and gave her some heat (I put her enclosure on top of our radiator just to warm up the enclosure and tried four days later. First attempt was during the day and the second attempt was at night and successful! Good luck!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 26, 2018)

minomantis said:


> I don't have experience with bud wings, but I had very similar situation with my leaf mantis pair. After a very unsuccessful first attempt, I fed the female real good and gave her some heat (I put her enclosure on top of our radiator just to warm up the enclosure and tried four days later. First attempt was during the day and the second attempt was at night and successful! Good luck!


Ok, thanks! In my case, it is the male that is just too scared to move when he is near the female. I will keep both a bit warmer and try again in a few days, maybe at night.

- MantisGirl13


----------

